# What's this grinding sound after startup?



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Something doesn't like getting woken up that early! My guess would be something on the serpentine belt. Perhaps the idler pulley. Then again, given the Cruze's track record with water pumps, it would be high on my suspect list as well. Especially if you were pushing the limits of your antifreeze and ending up with ice in the bearings.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

It's the starter not disengaging the bendix quickly enough. Mine did it when below 15F. Never seemed to cause any trouble. 

https://youtu.be/Dj60CIlh-1Y


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

Thanks!
@jblackburn Does the Gen2 sound like it's going to rattle and explode into a million pieces upon cold startup?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

sparkman said:


> Thanks!
> @*jblackburn* Does the Gen2 sound like it's going to rattle and explode into a million pieces upon cold startup?


Lmao. Nope, but my '12 didn't start the piston slap til about 30K. Supposedly there's a coating on the pistons that wears off over time, and they rattle around until they warm up and fill the bore completely.

Here's the 16. The DI injectors do sound very strange in the cold, especially when driving. It's almost like a card in the spokes of a bike kinda noise:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ui4UTLYtwGA

And if you want even more cold start ones:
Here's a '12 Camry with the famous camshaft gear rattle (had it replaced under TSB 3x and gave up when it still did it anyway)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cls1-owwapM

And here's a 3.5 V6 with forged pistons that sounds like it's out of oil til it's warmed up 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gybGw3POPyc


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

To sparkman:

As above....cold starter drive....my Cruze did it and I won't be shocked when I hear it on the Trax (Sunday, -5 to -10f predicted). I've heard it on many cars over the years.

Rob


----------



## JeffBazell (Jan 24, 2012)

I agree with jblackburn. That's a starter sound.


----------

